
Do 160M Americans Like Their Health Plans? Kind Of - howard941
https://khn.org/news/do-160-million-americans-really-like-their-health-plans-kind-of/
======
PaulHoule
It's a little like the way that Americans hold "Congress" in contempt (e.g.
less popular than the Communist Party U.S.A., tied with child molesters) but
they almost always reelect their incumbent congressmen.

I worked for quite a few small companies where I knew the owners and also a
company that was part of a conglomerate that did benefit management. Thus I
had a lot of insight into how the sausage is made and how much my employers
stressed it over negotiating health benefits each year.

In many cases the employer-based system hides the pain from employees however.

------
digi59404
tl;dr - They like the health insurance. They dislike the fact that it's gotten
so expensive.

